#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Scholarships for Engineering abroad?

## SureshSeshan

Greeting to all Members,

I stay in India and i have just completed my High School (10+2) this year with 86% result and i want to continue my studies abroad in any country other than India. I want to take Computer Science Engineering as my subject, so my question is that "Are there any Tuition free Universities which allow me to study abroad for free and also allow me to work at the same time?"
If someone knows the answer for my question please give me the University name and links to that university would be great!


Thanks in Advance.
SureshSeshan :(hi): 





  Similar Threads: Scholarships for Electrical Engineering Scholarships for UPTU engineering/btech students List of Scholarships for Engineering Students 2011 Scholarships Available for Studies in Engineering, Science and Technology Study Abroad: Career in Engineering

----------


## audreycampos89

> Greeting to all Members,
> 
>  I stay in India and i have just completed my High School (10+2) this year with 86% result and i want to continue my studies abroad in any country other than India. I want to take Computer Science Engineering as my subject, so my question is that "Are there any Tuition free Universities which allow me to study abroad for free and also allow me to work at the same time?"
>  If someone knows the answer for my question please give me the University name and links to that university would be great!
> 
> 
>  Thanks in Advance.
>  SureshSeshan


Hey there SureshSeshan,

The best country to study Computer Engineering would be Germany. They have a really advanced education system and very updated with recent technologies and innovations in the area.

Also around 70% of the German universities offer tuition-free education for international students, which in your case it's exactly what you need. The only thing that you have to pay is the living expenses. But something that I would recommend to you is finding a scholarship, that will make your studying life much easier.

----------

